# ITV test items



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Does anyone have a list of the items which the vehicle goes through AND in the order that they do at the ITV test centre along with the Spanish and English terms for the different items? 

I’m still learning Spanish so don’t know all the technical terms. When I’ve been before I know they do emissions first as you enter and then either lights or seatbelts I’m not sure but if I knew the exact order in which each item is tested I can be more forearmed.

I’ll then use it as a crib sheet so I know what he’s asking for next. At the one I go to they put in on the ramp so that bit’s easy but I can’t remember the exact order! 

Cheers.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Dunpleecin said:


> Does anyone have a list of the items which the vehicle goes through AND in the order that they do at the ITV test centre along with the Spanish and English terms for the different items?
> 
> I’m still learning Spanish so don’t know all the technical terms. When I’ve been before I know they do emissions first as you enter and then either lights or seatbelts I’m not sure but if I knew the exact order in which each item is tested I can be more forearmed.
> 
> ...



Many of the people at the test centre speak English.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Not where I go!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Last time I went the order was roughly

Station 1 - Indicators, lights, horn, wipers/washers,seat belts, door opening

Station 2 - Drive over the pit with the steering/suspension tests

Station 3 - Brake test

Station 4 - Emissions, headlamp aim

I think that's about it. The first time I went I did as you are and had basic instructions and names of the items that might be tested and their Spanish equivalent. When the tester saw me looking at it he asked to see it, he then hurried into the office and photocopied it several times giving one to each of the other testers and his boss!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Relyat said:


> Last time I went the order was roughly
> 
> Station 1 - Indicators, lights, horn, wipers/washers,seat belts, door opening
> 
> ...


That's about what I remember - certainly emissions wasn't first. 

The problem I've got is not so much understanding the Spanish - it's hearing it - particularly if the chap is down in the pit shouting at you and there's a lorry having an emissions test alongside you. I just waggle the wheel vigorously until he re-appears.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

They certainly do not speak English around here!

My order was;


Emissions, sound (volume from exhaust)
Seatbelts, VIN, horn, wipers, water bottle
Brakes
lights
Suspension, steering

Clearly everywhere is different so it's not possible to put together a crib sheet.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> They certainly do not speak English around here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds more like the one I go to as emissions are definitely first as you go into the shed it’s right there.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

They are testing / inspecting far more than just the things they ask you to operate as you drive through.

And the order is not the same in each station. As long as they do what is required by the manual they can do it as they like.

If you want to practice technical Spanish you could try having a read of the ofical manual here:

https://www.veiasa.es/sites/default...ITV-V705-Enero2016-rev7c5 28 de diciembre.pdf

It's not Don Quijote though....


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

The information form provided after an ITV, pass or fail, has a list of the ítems checked. I would copy here but I do not believe one can add an image here. If one can, I do not know how to do it

I have taken cars and motorcycles to ITV tests on many occasions over 30 years.

A couple pf years ago I went with a friend to a newly opened test centre, to help him as he does not speak any Spanish, I was very surprised to see they checked the engine oil level. That had never been done at any previous test. I have a reasonable good knowledge of engines and vehicles having stripped and rebuilt engines and maintained the cars and M/cycles in the family over many years. I cannot imagine why checking the engine oil level would have any significance in an ITV test.

I asked the tester but he just said they always did it but he could not explain why.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Juan C said:


> The information form provided after an ITV, pass or fail, has a list of the ítems checked. I would copy here but I do not believe one can add an image here. If one can, I do not know how to do it
> 
> I have taken cars and motorcycles to ITV tests on many occasions over 30 years.
> 
> ...


Oil level is checked as a result of court cases in the past where the consumer has alleged that the test center damaged the engine when revving it to the required RPM for the emissions test, and the damage actually happened due to incorrect oil level.

If you have over full, or too little oil, they will refuse to perform the test on the basis that your vehicle is not in a condition to be tested. Oil level itself is not a pass / fail criteria.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Oil level is checked as a result of court cases in the past where the consumer has alleged that the test center damaged the engine when revving it to the required RPM for the emissions test, and the damage actually happened due to incorrect oil level.
> 
> If you have over full, or too little oil, they will refuse to perform the test on the basis that your vehicle is not in a condition to be tested. Oil level itself is not a pass / fail criteria.


I always wondered about that.

I've noticed that they seem to have purges from time to time - for instance once it was unsecured batteries and another time it was wrong colour indicator lamps. Our garage were unsurprised on each occasion when I went to get them fixed.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Overandout said:


> Oil level is checked as a result of court cases ...... where the consumer alleged the test centre damaged the engine when revving it ..... for the emissions test, and the damage actually happened due to incorrect oil level.
> 
> .


Thanks. 

Great to find someone who knows the reason


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

jimenato said:


> I always wondered about that.
> 
> I've noticed that they seem to have purges from time to time - for instance once it was *unsecured batteries *and another time it was *wrong colour indicator lamps*. Our garage were unsurprised on each occasion when I went to get them fixed.



Why would your garage be surprised ?

What you describe are grounds for failing the vehicle, just as they would be in, 

Nothing to do with 'purges.' The vehicle would have been un-roadworthy


----------

